# *** Rascacielos de Latinoamerica y resto del mundo...



## Renzo__7

*Tenia curiosidad por comparar la altura de nuestros rascacielos latinoamericanos con los del resto del mundo, y junte estos diagramas de skyscraperpage.com para darme una idea. Creo q no estamos tan mal...........
Que piensan ??? 

*


----------



## J Block

En ese sentido sólo algunos países de Latinoamérica no están mal, pero el Perú no se destaca por la altura de sus edificaciones...lo cual en mi opinión no me parece algo importante.


----------



## Libidito

Es cierto, en altura estamos mal pero en diseño no tanto.


----------



## Alter Ego Peru

*claro que estamos mal*

el hecho de que tengamos un edificio de 30 y pioc de pisos como el centro civio de lima a diferencia de otros de la región no s hace ver que estamos en deficit de proyectos. Cuando el primer ministro de Malasia anuncio la construcción de las torres mas altas del mundo, las Petronas, el proyecto sucito un imptacto importante en la economia pujante de esa nación.

Claro años despues esas torres se han visto superadas por el Taipei 101 o la hermosa torre de Dubai ( me refiero a diseño en ésta no a la altura). No solo eso, en nuestra región nuestros vecinos tienen mejores estructuras en cuanto a este tipo Santiago dentro del plan de celebración que cointempla Chile por su bicentenario inicio hace un tiempo la construcción del edificio más alto de sudamerica, desde luego un rascacielos, que eventualmente ha sido detenido en su construcción porque ha muerto gente en la construcción de cimientos, saben de que nacionalidad era esa gente??? PERUANA. Sí compatriotas que se ofrecen en el sector construcción por miseros pesos en la plaza de armas de Santiago, pero ese es motivo de otro thread.

El hecho es que los grandes proyectos sostenidos son buenos acaparadores de inversión y estrategias de marketing para el país. Será hasta entonces que el Perú decida asumir megaproyectos como éstos que podremos hablar de rascacielos, verdaderas autopistas y demás.

Hacia allá vamos.


----------



## PaiMei74

claro, en todo caso podriamos hacer una comparación regional en cuanto a diseño, porque en altura, perdemos de partida.


----------



## Marsupilami

arequipaperu said:


> el hecho de que tengamos un edificio de 30 y pioc de pisos como el centro civio de lima a diferencia de otros de la región no s hace ver que estamos en deficit de proyectos. Cuando el primer ministro de Malasia anuncio la construcción de las torres mas altas del mundo, las Petronas, el proyecto sucito un imptacto importante en la economia pujante de esa nación.
> 
> Claro años despues esas torres se han visto superadas por el Taipei 101 o la hermosa torre de Dubai ( me refiero a diseño en ésta no a la altura). No solo eso, en nuestra región nuestros vecinos tienen mejores estructuras en cuanto a este tipo Santiago dentro del plan de celebración que cointempla Chile por su bicentenario inicio hace un tiempo la construcción del edificio más alto de sudamerica, desde luego un rascacielos, que eventualmente ha sido detenido en su construcción porque ha muerto gente en la construcción de cimientos, saben de que nacionalidad era esa gente??? PERUANA. Sí compatriotas que se ofrecen en el sector construcción por miseros pesos en la plaza de armas de Santiago, pero ese es motivo de otro thread.
> 
> El hecho es que los grandes proyectos sostenidos son buenos acaparadores de inversión y estrategias de marketing para el país. Será hasta entonces que el Perú decida asumir megaproyectos como éstos que podremos hablar de rascacielos, verdaderas autopistas y demás.
> 
> Hacia allá vamos.


no pagan tan mal...bueno, digo, hay trabajos peor remunerados. por lo que sé un trabajador de la construcción calificado gana entre 400-600 dólares. si no tienes calificación, pues ganas menos, obvio, como en todo orden de cosas.


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Chicos, los Vs. estàn prohibidos voy a editar el thread.

Las comparaciones deberán manejarse en los threads de manera alturada.

Saludos Renzo y bienvenido de vuelta al barrio!!!!


----------



## Renzo__7

edited.


----------



## Renzo__7

Vane de Rosas said:


> Saludos Renzo y bienvenido de vuelta al barrio!!!!


*gracias Vane !!!!!!!  *


----------



## Valmont

*MMMMMMM*

el edificio de Santiago sera tan alto?????????????? Seguro seguro?????

Bueno, podrias poner en comparacion tambien la Torre Sears de Chicago? Y otritas mas? 
Si no es mucho pedir.

Me gsuta la imagen.


----------



## Renzo__7

Valmont said:


> el edificio de Santiago sera tan alto?????????????? Seguro seguro?????
> 
> Bueno, podrias poner en comparacion tambien la Torre Sears de Chicago? Y otritas mas?
> Si no es mucho pedir.
> 
> Me gsuta la imagen.


*la informacion q tengo dice q el edificio de santiago tendra 300 metros de construction pisos mas el "rulero" q tiene encima.....lo cual lo hace ligeramente mas alto q el chrysler bldg. con 318 metros *


----------



## Carlos_"U"

Nos salvan el edificio de Panamá y el Costanera de Santiago.


----------



## J Block

arequipaperu said:


> el hecho de que tengamos un edificio de 30 y pioc de pisos como el centro civio de lima a diferencia de otros de la región no s hace ver que estamos en deficit de proyectos. Cuando el primer ministro de Malasia anuncio la construcción de las torres mas altas del mundo, las Petronas, el proyecto sucito un imptacto importante en la economia pujante de esa nación.
> 
> Claro años despues esas torres se han visto superadas por el Taipei 101 o la hermosa torre de Dubai ( me refiero a diseño en ésta no a la altura). No solo eso, en nuestra región nuestros vecinos tienen mejores estructuras en cuanto a este tipo Santiago dentro del plan de celebración que cointempla Chile por su bicentenario inicio hace un tiempo la construcción del edificio más alto de sudamerica, desde luego un rascacielos, que eventualmente ha sido detenido en su construcción porque ha muerto gente en la construcción de cimientos, saben de que nacionalidad era esa gente??? PERUANA. Sí compatriotas que se ofrecen en el sector construcción por miseros pesos en la plaza de armas de Santiago, pero ese es motivo de otro thread.
> 
> El hecho es que los grandes proyectos sostenidos son buenos acaparadores de inversión y estrategias de marketing para el país. Será hasta entonces que el Perú decida asumir megaproyectos como éstos que podremos hablar de rascacielos, verdaderas autopistas y demás.
> 
> Hacia allá vamos.



Lo he dicho varias veces, los rascacielos no son sinónimo de desarrollo. Suiza es un país desarrollado, Luxemburgo es un país desarrollado. Estos países no cuentan con rascacielos, pero sí con un nivel de vida mil veces más alto que el de Malasia. 

No creo que no tener rascacielos sea algo negativo. Carreteras, colegios modernos, grandes hospitales por otro lado son mucho más importantes.


----------



## Sound.

J Block said:


> Lo he dicho varias veces, los rascacielos no son sinónimo de desarrollo. Suiza es un país desarrollado, Luxemburgo es un país desarrollado. Estos países no cuentan con rascacielos, pero sí con un nivel de vida mil veces más alto que el de Malasia.
> 
> No creo que no tener rascacielos sea algo negativo. Carreteras, colegios modernos, grandes hospitales por otro lado son mucho más importantes.



Totalmente de acuerdo. Establezcamos prioridades.

No tendremos rascacielos pero muchos de nuestros edificios tienen un diseño envidiable. Y eso debe llenarnos de orgullo!!!


----------



## J Block

SoundMaster said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. Establezcamos prioridades.
> 
> No tendremos rascacielos pero muchos de nuestros edificios tienen un diseño envidiable. Y eso debe llenarnos de orgullo!!!


Y nuestras ciudades tienen preciosos y envidiables centros históricos.


----------



## Marsupilami

sí, que es mejor encuentro yo. la mía no tiene porque se cayó todo con el terremoto....


----------



## fayo

*mal grafico*

no estan a escala los graficos.

caracas 224 m
santiago por hacer 250
bogota 175 m

por lo tanto en el grafico casi parecen de la misma altura caracas con bogota y el de santiago muy gigante.

el centro civico tiene como dijimos siempre 116 m minimo de altura y no los 102 o 104 m q dicen.


----------



## Sound.

J Block said:


> Y nuestras ciudades tienen preciosos y envidiables centros históricos.


École! kay:


----------



## Renzo__7

fayo said:


> no estan a escala los graficos.
> 
> caracas 224 m
> santiago por hacer 250
> bogota 175 m
> 
> por lo tanto en el grafico casi parecen de la misma altura caracas con bogota y el de santiago muy gigante.
> 
> el centro civico tiene como dijimos siempre 116 m minimo de altura y no los 102 o 104 m q dicen.


*
bueno fayo no se de donde sacas esa informacion, pero te dire q la torre costanera de chile va a medir 300 m, colpatria de bogota 196 m y parque central de caracas 219 m ......*


----------



## karkar

parque central de caracas miden 221.5 cada una


----------

